# Queen of Mean 2012 voting [now closed] All Hail the Sith Queen



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Let the games begin.  I have left the poll open for 30 days.  At that point I will announce the winner and go off with my crown!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Please note, I goofed on something and you CANNOT change your vote once placed.

Sorry...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

woot!  First!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Please note, I goofed on something and you CANNOT change your vote once placed.
> 
> Sorry...


Uh oh, what's Jeff going to do this year if he can't keep changing his vote? I better wait until closer to the end and see how the campaigning goes...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Did my civic duty as a KB member


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

An interesting new mix of candidates... <ponders>


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm voting for Ed, for attacking the furniture and floor in a restaurant and taking a beating in response. That's both mean and tough. (I hope he will post here and explain, as he did on Facebook.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Please note, I goofed on something and you CANNOT change your vote once placed.
> 
> Sorry...


Scarlet, are you sure you can't edit the poll and select "allow user to change vote?"

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scarlet, are you sure you can't edit the poll and select "allow user to change vote?"
> 
> Betsy


no, i tried. it's not an option in edit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> no, i tried. it's not an option in edit.


It's not right under Allow poll to run for [30] days?

I can change it for you if you want...

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not right under Allow poll to run for [30] days?
> 
> I can change it for you if you want...
> 
> Betsy


it's not showing for me, but if you can, great!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Done.  Now Jeff can change his vote at will...

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> I'm voting for Ed, for attacking the furniture and floor in a restaurant and taking a beating in response. That's both mean and tough. (I hope he will post here and explain, as he did on Facebook.)


Tomorrow I'm taking on all the lampshades in the Lehigh Valley. They better watch their switches.

I'm meaner than mean, and eat Lean Cuisine,
And I tear out the ads in men's magazines,
And it's true that I'm inclined to rampages and falls,
But hey! I'm the only nominee who has balls.

Edward C. Patterson
(looking - ah, there they are)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As to the little restaurant tale. Well, I swaggered out of Carabbas and was met by a wicked troll, who I faced in mortal combat in the vestibule. However, he was armed with a trick device (a well placed shoe astride my ankle), and I went to raise my trusty weapon (a brocade shoulder bag) and lost my balance to an errant power surge. Thus, I attacked the humble (but hard) side table with my jaw, and the equally hard (but not so humble) front door with my head. And there I laid in a pool of crimson, the patrons singing their prayers and preparing Wagnerian marches a la Siegfried, when a noble waiter helped me up and to the _pissoir_, where the blood was assuaged and a noble bandage (ouchless) applied to my gargantuan jaw wound. Alas, I hobbled from the battle scene,the troll having escaped into the crowd to try again some other day. I shall arise above the pain and ache and cushions and bags of potato chip-solace and shall walk - nay, march in the morning to my trusty steed - Mazda, god of fire, to take me to my secret alternate life - my day job, where Blanche the All-Withering becomes Ed the Supplanted.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I voted last night...  So many excellent choices. Soo difficult to settle on just one...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

*employs Force Persuade*

_"You all want to vote for me."_

*Remembers that Force Persuade doesn't work well in internet forum environments*

*Plots while tapping fingers on desk*

*Goes off in search of HK-47 to have it resolve the problem of excess rivals for the title...*


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish there were a way to redeem you all, but I've heard that once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny.  

On the other hand, you (collectively) perform a great service by preparing unsuspecting authors for the reality of critique partners.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Not an easy vote to cast. I'm also torn between the nominees, some out of loyalty, others out of fear. But at the end of the day I'm voting for the person with the highest number of fatalities! And one nominee has left a heaping mound of bloody carcasses so high even the Spartans would be envious!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Krista Ball is to mean what Avril Lavigne is to punk. I don't think anyone can hold a candle to Julie.

The KB moment of the year last year was when Barry Eisler made an account so he could tell her she was "not just putting words in his mouth but thoughts in his brain."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Krista Ball is to mean what Avril Lavigne is to punk. I don't think anyone can hold a candle to Julie.
> 
> The KB moment of the year last year was when Barry Eisler made an account so he could tell her she was "not just putting words in his mouth but thoughts in his brain."


I've held a candle to Julie until she pleads to be freed to dance about with her unicorns in the meadow of mild mannered butterfly-people. I on the other hand harpoon baby whales and sell their blubber to make faulty breast implants.

Blanche the All-Withering (Vlad's daughter-in-law)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I don't think anyone can hold a candle to Julie.
> 
> The KB moment of the year last year was when Barry Eisler made an account so he could tell her she was "not just putting words in his mouth but thoughts in his brain."


I thought it was when she blasted Irene Watson of Reader Views over that whole Amazon review deleting situation. Even I winced at that one.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nobody hates me, everybody loves me, think i'll go eat worms....



Spoiler



or maybe i'll just lock my poll and go home


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> nobody hates me, everybody loves me, think i'll go eat worms....


Quit passin' out the chocolate like it was candy, Twin. KB will ALL get mean without "The Chocolate."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Quit passin' out the chocolate like it was candy, Twin. KB will ALL get mean without "The Chocolate."


isn't it candy?

but you're right.

NO CHOCOLATE UNTIL I'M RE-ELECTED!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I may have to eeney, *meanie*, miney, moe my vote. We have some fine candidates this year but I'm leaning toward Ed. I want that brocade bag unless it's got his blood all over it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> I thought it was when she blasted Irene Watson of Reader Views over that whole Amazon review deleting situation. Even I winced at that one.


The internet quakes in fear at my posts!

And I stand by everything I said about those reviews.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

foreverjuly said:


> Krista Ball is to mean what Avril Lavigne is to punk. I don't think anyone can hold a candle to *****.
> 
> The KB moment of the year last year was when Barry Eisler made an account so he could tell her she was "not just putting words in his mouth but thoughts in his brain."


That just shows you the scope of my Sith abilities. My power is so great that when I rolled my Sith Inquisitor for Star Wars the Old Republic, she started out with a Legacy level just based on my KB posts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My meaness even extended to poking KonWrath to the point where he poked back. Roooooar! I snap my fingers at the Wrath of Kon!!!!

Blanche the All-Withering
Keeper of the AntiGrammar knee shreading machine and Miss Spelling's slippers and screed repellent. Down with rubber stamp bloodsucker tomes and assembly line hard-boiled Dick giblets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> I thought it was when she blasted Irene Watson of Reader Views over that whole Amazon review deleting situation. Even I winced at that one.


Definitely show me a quote. I'm not against having my mind changed.



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> That just shows you the scope of my Sith abilities. My power is so great that when I rolled my Sith Inquisitor for Star Wars the Old Republic, she started out with a Legacy level just based on my KB posts.


Honestly, I don't think you can call anybody here mean. It's just not allowed. There are places on the internet where if you voice a personal problem people tell you to go cut yourself or send you links to the subway schedule (think about it). I can't say I approve of it, but anonymity can't hold back any sort of callousness.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

foreverjuly said:


> Honestly, I don't think you can call anybody here mean.


Which is what makes things like this so much fun.  People come here and think "Wait, THIS is what they call mean?" KB is the Diet Coke of Meanness.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Which is what makes things like this so much fun.  People come here and think "Wait, THIS is what they call mean?" KB is the Diet Coke of Meanness.


Diet Dr. Pepper!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper!


Call me Mrs. Pib!!! Hahahahahaha!

Bl anche the Lance Throwing and all-withering, not to mention omniscient


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

scarlet said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper!


Where I'm from we call him Docca P.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper!


You almost had my vote with Dr. Pepper, but then you had to go an make it a diet.  So close.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Krista Ball is to mean what Avril Lavigne is to punk. I don't think anyone can hold a candle to Julie.


Ah, but I trained under Julie. And we all know that the apprentice will always, one day, rise above the master.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You almost had my vote with Dr. Pepper, but then you had to go an make it a diet.  So close.


That's just proof that she is mean - DIET


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> That's just proof that she is mean - DIET


Drinking any kind of diet soda can turn anyone mean.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Meanthinks that the Sith Gal has got a secret PAC behind her. Now that 's not mean. That's just plain old Joisey politics.   As the old lady on the block, I should get my PAC going too. Now let me see, I have a list somewhere of nearly 2,000 Indie authors. he he he he.

Blanche the All Withering
Weaned on TAB


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I tell the sniveling, whiny people who complain because they got one-star reviews to suck it up.


Pfffft that's easy enough.

Former critique group nicknamed me dreamkiller.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Women are Angels. 
And when someone breaks our wings,
we simply continue to fly....
on a broomstick.
We're flexible like that.​


Spoiler



thanks twin!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Women are Angels.
> And when someone breaks our wings,
> we simply continue to fly....
> on a broomstick.
> We're flexible like that.​


Ooooh - love the quote from scarlet - she gets my vote!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Ooooh - love the quote from scarlet - she gets my vote!


to be honest, the quote was BTackitt's. but she's the nice twin, so you can't vote for her.

wait, i'm being honest during an election? what is wrong with me?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> to be honest, the quote was BTackitt's. but she's the nice twin, so you can't vote for her.
> 
> wait, i'm being honest during an election? what is wrong with me?


Yeah, I figured it was *from* BTackitt (given your spoiler), but you posted it & quoted it & you're in the running! 

Nevertheless - @ BTackitt: GREAT quote.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I<3 all of the nominees for the Queen of Mean. May I one day find a way to live up to their brutality.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe put together some sort of Meanness Council. So everyone can contribute to crushing the spirits of the weak here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

jabeard said:


> Maybe put together some sort of Meanness Council. So everyone can contribute to crushing the spirits of the weak here.


*Dreamkiller Inc.*


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> *Dreamkiller Inc.*


A name like that should inspire some really great art for a logo.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> A name like that should inspire some really great art for a logo.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*There's still time to change your vote*

*The others may have their broomsticks and rap,
But this here Queen's got her triple snap.
The road is clear when my dander's up,
I stomp on kittens and stir-fry pup.
I cheat little children of the tooth fairy money,
And pour kerosene in the blind man's honey.
I keep the neighbors up all night,
With an army of bed-bugs I've trained to bite.
And when the home team's not so great,
I throw a party and celebrate.
Give me an M, Give me an E
And then an A and an N-emy
This Queen of mean is high heel kickin',
And ask me 'bout my favorite pet;
Why, it's fried chicken.*

*Blanche the All-Withering*

*You shall change your vote and I'll pay you more than Julie does (yes, I know she's only paying three cents a vote, barata bruta, but I'll pay you 2 cents and send you a moon shot (of me). You'll be ahead of the game, even if you do go blind).*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

The Sith do not pay for votes.  Only the weak need to rely on money to buy an election.  The strong use sheer force of will.  

That, and being a silent partner in the company that makes the voting machines.  That helps too.

You know, everyone who votes for me can apply for a Sith Apprentice position.  We're going with the Old Republic era, of course, where a Sith Lord could have more than one apprentice.  Then I can sit back and enjoy it as you attempt to bring each other down in an attempt to curry favor with me.  

Excerpt Krista, of course.  It would seem my former apprentice needs to be put in her place.  Perhaps I trianed her too well.  Hmmmm......

Well, it is of no consequence.  I may have taught her everything she knows, but I didn't teach her everything I KNOW.  *insert evil cackle here*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward, I'm sorry but I cannot vote for you.. ANY and ALL meanness you may do is offset by the sheer wonderfulness of OEBD.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Edward, I'm sorry but I cannot vote for you.. ANY and ALL meanness you may do is offset by the sheer wonderfulness of OEBD.


But that's run by my better half, and I dispise him. nyan nyah nyah!

Blanche the All-Withering


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Excerpt Krista, of course. It would seem my former apprentice needs to be put in her place. Perhaps I trianed her too well. Hmmmm......
> 
> Well, it is of no consequence. I may have taught her everything she knows, but I didn't teach her everything I KNOW. *insert evil cackle here*


You were the teacher, now I am the master. mwahahahahahaha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

he he he he he


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::Curls up in tight ball on the floor:::
I don't know who to vote for
::ulls hair:::







=sob=


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

YAWN!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thumper.... i'll give you yummy chocolate..... all you have to do is vote for


Spoiler



PM me for instructions


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Twin NO CHOCOLATE! OMG you are being too nice to win.. I'm the nice one remember??


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

scarlet said:


> thumper.... i'll give you yummy chocolate..... all you have to do is vote for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you have to bribe voters with candy, you obviously have not instilled the proper level of fear in them to qualify!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My candy offerings are more in the spirit. They're filled with Soylent Green and I package them as _*Sour Geriatric Treats*_. As for this fear factor you speak of (<-- you see, I fearlessly dangle my participles), you DO know what Siths see when they gaze into a mirror. They see:








Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Edward C. Patterson said:


>


HERESY!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> HERESY!


HEARSAY!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

but nobody knows exactly what's in the chocolate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> but nobody knows exactly what's in the chocolate.


You don;t make Miss Minnie's pies, do you? Because that would be mean, and you're an old softy.   

Blanche the All-Withering


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You don;t make Miss Minnie's pies, do you? Because that would be mean, and you're an old softy.
> 
> Blanche the All-Withering


I'm not old.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I'm not old.


I was speaking relative to the chocolate ingredients.

BTAW-ing


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You don;t make Miss Minnie's pies, do you? Because that would be mean, and you're an old softy.
> 
> Blanche the All-Withering


That's beyond mean.. that's Terrible-Awful.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Long live howler monkeys at 2 am in a quiet suburb with lots of kids. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have to bribe people, you aren't mean at all. Now, blackmail is a completely different matter all together...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> If you have to bribe people, you aren't mean at all. Now, blackmail is a completely different matter all together...


you people keep forgetting about the mind control aspects of my chocolates.... trust me, it ain't bribery.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This mean queen just came back from a baby shower and it wasike watching someone unbag their groceries — one frackin' bib and lotion bottle at a time. Watching NASCAR would be more interesting - well, marginally. Oh! Ahhh! Anther shrunken jumpersuit with the Lion King embroidered on it. Wow! Wee! You just can't have anouth magic turtle glow in the dark lamps. I feigned extreme pain in my foot, and my brother, who was in like straights, rescued me (and himself). We left my sister-in-law and neice heir to watch until the bitter end. My brothr said my invitation was pay back for the time I dragged him to a gay bar and he did karaoke. I told him I will get him for this one — something lingering with boiling oil in it (and ain;t gonna be Johnson;s Baby Oil-drat it)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Expectant mothers should have their showers quietly in a phone booth - except there are no more phone booths. Perhaps there can be a virtual shower - a twitter affair in less than 145 characters. 

Yikes!

Blanche the All-Withering


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey gang. If we want tthe votes we've got to get out there and demonstrate our complete indifference to human suffering. <snap>

Blkanche the All-Withering


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey gang. If we want tthe votes we've got to get out there and demonstrate our complete indifference to human suffering. <snap>
> 
> Blkanche the All-Withering


I'm not indifferent to human suffering. I cause it on a daily basis.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm not indifferent to human suffering. I cause it on a daily basis.


Well, get on on Governor then and his veto on same-sex marraige! 

Blanche the New Jersey Devil (who is currently in residence in her annex in the Lehigh Valley)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sniff: Sniff: *wipes eyes*



Krista D. Ball said:


> Every time I post on KB, I lose a sale and a puppy dies.


The poor PUPPIES! Krista has 3092 posts!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Aww How Sweet of Julie! She's GIVING AWAY APPROVAL!



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I must say, your actions warrant the
> 
> *Sith Witch's
> Seal of
> Approval*​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Krista has 3092 posts!


Or, as we say here, "newbie."

Oh, and some of y'all are overdoing it a bit in the "Queen of Mean" campaign in the Writers' Café. Lay off the new folk a bit, please. 

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or, as we say here, "newbie."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

just a reminder, the polls are still open.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounding more desperate than mean, Scarlet ......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Sounding more desperate than mean, Scarlet ......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"off with their heads"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> "off with their heads"


I prefer the Empress Wu's method. You chop off all the limbs and then dump the living remains in a vat of brine. She did that to a few of her rival concubines and thus climbed the ladder to the throne. In fact, the Emperor did a bit of a disappearing act also, and she became Emperor (not Empress, but Emperor). Ah, I long for the good old days, when Mean came with a crown and a palace.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> when Mean came with a crown and a palace.


But palaces are so gaudy and open. I much prefer a good old fashion lair. Something remote and only accessible by private helicopter or teleportation, where one can conduct research in private without the neighbors calling the police because of screaming test subjects.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> But palaces are so gaudy and open. I much prefer a good old fashion lair. Something remote and only accessible by private helicopter or teleportation, where one can conduct research in private without the neighbors calling the police because of screaming test subjects.


But you could still have a crown. Just because you're torturing and maiming doesn't mean you can't look your best. This is so passe:










Try something like this:










Just to show that you can be horribly evil and fashionable at the same time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How mean is this? I didn't watch American Idola last night because I was out with a solar flare.   

Blanche the all-withering


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Look, just give me my crown so I can announce my conquest on FB already.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Look, just give me my crown so I can announce my conquest on FB already.


Julie, the helpful and munificent, has been helping people out on KB. DISQUALIFIED!!!!! As next in line to the throne, I claim my prize.

Blanche-the-All-Withering


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Julie, the helpful and munificent, has been helping people out on KB. DISQUALIFIED!!!!! As next in line to the throne, I claim my prize.
> 
> Blanche-the-All-Withering


I did notice that, Blanche. However, some of us remember when you were Miss Chatty and I think that persona is still lurking inside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *****, the helpful and munificent, has been helping people out on KB. DISQUALIFIED!!!!! As next in line to the throne, I claim my prize.
> 
> Blanche-the-All-Withering


Look, to settle this, as Queen, I shall give you the title of Voivode of Vindictiveness. Once I claim the throne, I will need to delegate various duties to the nobility. And if I have to delegate anyway, it should be to noble I assign. Scarlet can be Duchess of Chocolate.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good thinking, Julie.
It would appear that you are way ahead and there don't seem to be any new votes.
good choice for delagation to Blanche.
And no-one else could be better at handling the chocolate thing but Scarlet.

How saist the rest of the KB?
Is this done?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Julie, the helpful and munificent, has been helping people out on KB. DISQUALIFIED!!!!! As next in line to the throne, I claim my prize.
> 
> Blanche-the-All-Withering


I would say that Julie has been doing a fine job of claiming her crown.  Take that as you will....and I didn't even vote for her. Nor did I vote for Scarlet, who in a blatant attempt to suck up, attached the term "quilted" to her title. Sucking up does NOT work.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Look, to settle this, as Queen, I shall give you the title of Voivode of Vindictiveness. Once I claim the throne, I will need to delegate various duties to the nobility. And if I have to delegate anyway, it should be to noble I assign. Scarlet can be Duchess of Chocolate.


That's okay Julie, I'm returning to private life and retiring from the spotlight.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that the election's over, I hope y'all are better about taking down the damn campaign signs cluttering up the medians than the politicians are....

(Congratulations, Queen Julie.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now for the full disclosure. For anyone who didn;t know, I'm really a male. Shhhhhh! Don't tell anyone. They might think I'm . . . 

Miss Chatty - the Wise and All-knowing


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Now for the full disclosure. For anyone who didn;t know, I'm really a male. Shhhhhh! Don't tell anyone. They might think I'm . . .
> 
> Miss Chatty - the Wise and All-knowing


who said males can't be queens? if anyone does, they are banned from voting here for life.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, this queen's an Empress snap snap

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah, my victory is now complete!  

You know, Betsy, I don't feel I've gone out of my way to win.  I think people have gone out of their way to provide supporting evidence why I was so deserving of the title.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Ah, my victory is now complete!
> 
> You know, Betsy, I don't feel I've gone out of my way to win. I think people have gone out of their way to provide supporting evidence why I was so deserving of the title.


Did I say that you've gone out of your way? I think it's just plain mean to misquote me that way!


Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Ah, my victory is now complete!
> 
> You know, Betsy, I don't feel I've gone out of my way to win. I think people have gone out of their way to provide supporting evidence why I was so deserving of the title.


And Just being from Joisey ain't enough?

ECP


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am just greatful that only Betsy is allowed to use the cattleprod.
Otherwise all the "mean" candidates could hurt someone.



All hail Julie - the reigning Queen of Mean.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

YAY, Julie! 

Oh, I mean, I grovel in your presence oh Sith Queen of Mean.

BTW, did you see the Clone Wars episode on the nightwitches? I think it was last week. Your icon pic was awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> YAY, *****!
> 
> Oh, I mean, I grovel in your presence oh Sith Queen of Mean.
> 
> BTW, did you see the Clone Wars episode on the nightwitches? I think it was last week. Your icon pic was awesome.


The real reason why Sidious ordered Dooku to kill Ventress was because her coolness was overshadowing everything else on the darkside.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> The real reason why Sidious ordered Dooku to kill Ventress was because her coolness was overshadowing everything else on the darkside.


Can one overshadow a "darkside?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Can one overshadow a "darkside?"


In the infinity of the universe, all things are possible.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And we are all here (in the virtual reality) to make your wishes so.
Just as we did last year for Scarlet - just ask her.

(snicker)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And we are all here (in the virtual reality) to make your wishes so.
> Just as we did last year for Scarlet - just ask her.
> 
> (snicker)


yeah, sure, right.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> In the infinity of the universe, all things are possible.


True. I forgot that you won this contest.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If there's ever a Drag King of Mean, I will totally win that...


----------

